# so i have a few roubaix questions



## laotsu42 (Feb 21, 2004)

now i have a new job ...and it's in a lbs (  ) a specialized and trek dealer ...
i love the job and the brands but i cannot decide wich bike i should get for my next road bike 
i will soon have enough to get either a roubaix 27 or a trek 2100 or if i save for a month longer i could get a roubaix comp18 or a trek 5000 not sue why but my co-workers say that the trek carbon is stronger than specialized but i want to know from owners... what do you say about the durrability of the roubaix...have you had or ridden the trek models and what did you think ...do you think there is any thing that makes this frame better than the 5000 frame or makes the roubaix 27 frame better that the 2100 ?


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

I've had my Roubaix for 3 months now and put 1000 miles on it now and have no complaints. I weigh 200 lbs. even and I haven't cracked the frame or had any problems what so ever. It is a great bike. I can't speak for the trek since I have never ridden it but the Roubaix is super stiff even for someone my size. Give them both a test ride and decide from there. I am biased but I think the Roubaix kicks some serious A.


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*Well....*

Ive had a Roubaix pro that i built up with 9spd DA for 6 months now. I love it. It I believe is a very different bike to the Trek. The Trek has more of a race geomerty where the roubaix is much more laid back. I have a brain injury and have some trouble with cordination. I have had trouble on all my other bikes. I was about to give up riding when I came across the roubaix so I thought I would give it a try. I have not had any problems riding this bike. As for strenght I am over 200lbs and not had any problems yet. I think it has more to do with how you treat it. My 2c worth.....


----------



## RoubaixRider04 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Roubaix Comp = Sweet Bike*

Well, I've only had my Roubaix Comp 27 for a little over a month now, but over 500 miles in, it's definitely a sweet ride. I didn't test ride any Treks when I was looking, but compared to Cannondales & other Specialized bikes, this one was definitely my favorite. As for the triple or the double, I haven't used my granny yet, but I guess I'll be happy to have it if I ever do need it.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*roubaix is smooth*



laotsu42 said:


> now i have a new job ...and it's in a lbs (  ) a specialized and trek dealer ...do you think there is any thing that makes this frame better than the 5000 frame or makes the roubaix 27 frame better that the 2100 ?


I have about 1500 miles on my Roubaix 27. I have absolutely no problems or complaints. I tested the Trek 2100/2200 before I bought it, and agree with other posts- the Roubaix is a smoother ride. Check the specs on the 2 and I think you'll see that the Trek has a shorter wheelbase. I was also sold on the full 105 components, and the Specialized LBS gave me a better deal than the Trek folks, on top of it all. Wish I could have afforded the Elite- real nice paint job and components!


----------



## Tail Wind (Aug 13, 2003)

I also work at the LBS, and bought a Roubaix Comp... I weight 235lbs. and I love this bike... I've owned the OCLV bikes and rather enjoy the relaxed geometry of the roubaix, the only complant I have is how twitchy it is at LOW speed. Other than that, it's super comfy. 

Also look at the employee purchase... Trek doesn't save you much, with all there fees and donations... And depending on how high your Specialized Aliance is, you can save a few $$$ over trek. 

tail wind


----------

